# Recommended Foods...



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Denver has never been a good eater and I thought it was just his thing. He grazes throughout the day if I leave his dish out but only eats 1/2 of what he should. I’ve tried picking his bowl up after 30 mins and he’ll eat one meal a day. Even with food balls he doesn’t eat a full portion.

I figured it was a him thing. Then I fed him a serving of the adult version and he chowed it down so fast (i had it from the breeder and didn’t want it to go bad). So I’m pretty sure it’s just a him not liking his food. 

He’s 18 weeks old, so I don’t want to move to an adult food yet. We have 1/3 of the bag left, so it’d be a good time to start changing his food. 

He is currently on Now Fresh Small Breed Puppy. What did you all feed your puppies with success?


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I got Willow when she was already 9 months. I fed her what her prior owners fed her. It was a good quality kibble but she barely ate it. She seem to eat only enough to survive. Another forum member (Ricky Ricardo's Popi) recommended Honest Kitchen. Willow loved it and has been on it ever since. It's dehydrated to you add warm water and let it sit for about 3 minutes. It comes with grain or grain free. You can get it where you add your own protein or choose one that includes protein. I use the one that comes with beef and includes grains. You can get it from the Honest Kitchen website, Amazon, Chewy or some of the pet stores. I know Honest Kitchen used to have sample packages you could buy for a $1 each to try out different flavors. Don't know if they still do that.


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

How do you switch from a kibble to something like that? Just wondering since you normally mix together gradually...

And eating just enough to survive is a good description. He’s not super skinny, but not where he should be either.


----------



## Melissa Woods (Feb 21, 2019)

Oliver is really picky about food too. He likes the puppy version of his kibble and I tried to start to transition to adult. He wouldn't eat it. Idk what to do because a couple of times I tried to switch his food and he actually would starve himself. Obviously I was trying to transition slow, but even w that. I don't know! Some puppies are just picky!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Wulfin said:


> How do you switch from a kibble to something like that? Just wondering since you normally mix together gradually...
> 
> And eating just enough to survive is a good description. He's not super skinny, but not where he should be either.


I didn't have any problem. Just eliminated the kibble and gave her the Honest Kitchen. She gobbled it up the first time and had no digestive problems. She has been eating it ever since.


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Thank you . We will give this a try!


----------



## nwhavmom (Feb 2, 2019)

I will second the suggestion of Honest Kitchen. With my first Hav, switching to honest kitchen resolved his unrelenting allergies over just a couple of months. HK is a little pricey but well worth the health of my pup. My current pup is 10 months old and I feed him honest kitchen. He likes the chicken with grain, grain free turkey, and grain free beef recipes. All three of those meet the nutritional needs for a puppy. Their website helps you to know if you can give a one of their mixes to a pup through the use of a filter. Chewy will also send them to you with free shipping over $49. If your pup does not like them, even if they are partly used, they will send you a label with free shipping to send it back for a full refund ( save the box). ( I think this is better than buying directly from HK with this option to return). We have tried many of the other mixes which were a "no-go." So by buying fr chewy you can see what your pup likes at no additional cost.

I also add a supplement and bovine colostrum to my pup's mix and sometimes add some freshly cooked meat as a special treat. He absolutely loves loves loves HK! ( and they have been a great small company who puts quality first in their ingredients.)


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Thank you 

Unfortunately, we don’t have anything like chewy here, but one of our local pet stores carry Honest Kitchen, so I’ll just have to bite the bullet and try it . They’re normally good about returns on open product if it’s for a good reason. My main concern was puppy nutrition, so that eases my mind.


----------



## nwhavmom (Feb 2, 2019)

chewy is online- so not sure if you are able to access. The "chicken with grain" and the "grain free beef" are great mixes to start with. Both are fine for pups and adults since I have recently researched this very issue. I am still so grateful for the benefits I see in my pup from these mixes. I also feed my pup frozen blueberries for a treat 

HK made a huge difference in my last havs life and now I am happy to give it to my current pup as well.


Best of luck to you and your sweet puppy


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Chewy doesn’t ship to Canada. I’ve looked into it before. Maybe one day. 
In the summer he gets so many berries since my hubby showed him how to pick them off the bushes. He eats more raspberries than we do. Sigh.


----------



## LUVmyHava (Apr 16, 2019)

Kojo gets STELLA & CHEWY freeze-dried raw patties for puppies. I crumble up the patties and rehydrate with water. He will lick the bowl clean every time. I get the Beef and Salmon. I was feeding him Merrick Lil Platter puppy kibble mixed with Stella & Chewy. Sometimes he does not eat it at all or eats a little throughout the day. I don't like reconstituted raw food sitting out all day. I really don't like him to graze all day. He just picks at kibble by itself. So Stella & Chewy is what I am now feeding by itself.


----------



## cishepard (Apr 8, 2018)

Some online Canadian sources of Honest Kitchen and Stella & Chewy's;

https://www.homesalive.ca/brands/the-honest-kitchen/dog-food.html

https://www.homesalive.ca/catalogsearch/result/index/?cat=859&q=stella

https://www.petland.ca/products/the-honest-kitchen-dehydrated-dog-food

https://www.petonly.ca/brand-the_honest_kitchen/

Plus Amazon.ca


----------



## Natava (Mar 31, 2019)

Wellness complete health small breed puppy. Includes grains ( they are finding out contrary to previous belief that inclusion of grains is good if no allergy is present). We also feed some wellness petite entrees as a treat.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

LUVmyHava said:


> Kojo gets STELLA & CHEWY freeze-dried raw patties for puppies. I crumble up the patties and rehydrate with water. He will lick the bowl clean every time. I get the Beef and Salmon. I was feeding him Merrick Lil Platter puppy kibble mixed with Stella & Chewy. Sometimes he does not eat it at all or eats a little throughout the day. I don't like reconstituted raw food sitting out all day. I really don't like him to graze all day. He just picks at kibble by itself. So Stella & Chewy is what I am now feeding by itself.


I did the mix, too, but mine just picked the bits of patty out of the kibble and later acted ravenously hungry! After a while I started giving him more of the patty, and pretty soon he was getting mostly patty with a bit of kibble, which was my mistake. I switched him to the Stella and Chewy baked kibble, which has bits of the freeze dried mixed in, and I supplement with fresh food.

He's never met a freeze dried patty he didn't gobble right up!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Natava said:


> Wellness complete health small breed puppy. Includes grains ( they are finding out contrary to previous belief that inclusion of grains is good if no allergy is present). We also feed some wellness petite entrees as a treat.


Mine does not do well with grains, and is sensitive to many foods and to changes in diet. It's important to be aware of the potential issues with grains, but it's definitely complicated issue.


----------

